

The capital raising ladder - swombat
http://www.readwriteweb.com/readwritestart/2009/06/the-capital-raising-ladder.php

======
patio11
I'm kind of disappointed, but not particularly surprised, that there is not a
"sell stuff to customers for money" rung on the ladder. (Hint: it beats credit
cards!)

